
Walgreens Tests Digital Cooler Doors with Cameras to Target You with Ads - walterbell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/walgreens-tests-digital-cooler-doors-with-cameras-to-target-you-with-ads-11547206200
======
bobblywobbles
We want our 401k's to continue to grow, we like investing in the stock market
(for those who can), but we don't like the intrusion of privacy.

We want opposite things that can't co-exist, or can they? I'm certainly not
for this, not one bit.

~~~
rbecker
> We want our 401k's to continue to grow

No, we want more _wealth_ , as measured by food, housing, healthcare, leisure,
art, etc.

These ads produce none of that. They are a waste of human time and resources,
and even if they make _some_ stocks grow, they don't contribute to well-being,
and make us poorer overall.

The stock market is a very poor measure of quality of life.

